# Show me yours, lots of pics wanted



## toomanybikes (20 Jan 2012)

Ok i want pictures of your touring bikes, the warmer weather seems like a lifetime away and i really want to get gone somewhere with my tent. A small desciption of where the pic was taken would also be nice. I'm struggling to upload any pictures, they all seem to big for the server. I'll keep mtrying though.


----------



## theloafer (21 Jan 2012)

toomanybikes said:


> Ok i want pictures of your touring bikes, the warmer weather seems like a lifetime away and i really want to get gone somewhere with my tent. A small desciption of where the pic was taken would also be nice. I'm struggling to upload any pictures, they all seem to big for the server. I'll keep mtrying though.


 hi toomanybikes
you will find this very easy to use ... http://www.irfanview.com/ i have not needed to download the plugins as i just use it for resize photos... if you need help with it just yell me


----------



## mcshroom (21 Jan 2012)

Ok, I'll start: -





This was taken just after getting off the Corran ferry on Loch Linnhe back in October. I was on my way to Fort William, having set off from near Oban that morning.


----------



## rich p (21 Jan 2012)

Here's one from the fantastic region of the Vercours in southern France


----------



## Pottsy (21 Jan 2012)

Somewhere in Italy a couple of years ago...


----------



## Muddyfox (21 Jan 2012)

rich p said:


> Here's one from the fantastic region of the Vercours in southern France


 
Lovely scenery there Rich .. who's the old boy on the bicycle ? 

Here's mine .. out on a day ride between Budliegh and Otterton


----------



## rich p (22 Jan 2012)

Muddyfox said:


> Lovely scenery there Rich .. who's the old boy on the bicycle ?
> 
> Here's mine .. out on a day ride between Budliegh and Otterton


 
I lent it to my Dad 

Nice pic Muddy - is that the Ridgeway?

p.s Did you notice the baguette I'd crushed under a bungee on the top of the rack?


----------



## Aushiker (22 Jan 2012)

Wandering around the Darling Range on my Surly Long Haul Trucker pulling my new Extrawheel Voyager. My first play with it.






and from July (winter here) on my Giant XTC 2 and pulling my now sold Bob Ibex on the Munda Biddi Trail.






Regards
Andrew


----------



## elduderino (22 Jan 2012)

I find myself doing the same over the winter months. The Surly aka the Beast of Burden. Top one was somewhere in Scotland. Bottom one was the top of Hardknott Pass or Wrynose (I forget which was which) in the lake district.


----------



## Muddyfox (22 Jan 2012)

rich p said:


> I lent it to my Dad
> 
> Nice pic Muddy - is that the Ridgeway?
> 
> p.s Did you notice the baguette I'd crushed under a bungee on the top of the rack?


 
lol @ the Baguatte did the jambon et salade fall out ?

That one'l be going soon Rich .. im gonna buy a long haul trucker frame and swap the components over .. i've been moaning for to long that the Panorama is to big so i spoke to the Surly dealer in Bristol yesterday

Foxy


----------



## Mark Grant (22 Jan 2012)

Erdeven, Brittany





Have a guess!


----------



## dragon72 (22 Jan 2012)

At Puerto Angel on the Pacific Coast in Oaxaca state on 28/12/11


----------



## Camrider (26 Jan 2012)

My recently acquired Thorn Raven Sports Tour, in a Cambridgeshire green lane.






And here she is the day I got her home





Bit of a change from the rather tatty Dawes Galaxy I was using before (now relegated to shopping and town bike)


----------



## fraefreuchie (26 Jan 2012)

This was taken on the train from London to Dover at the start of Calais to Narbonne


----------



## toomanybikes (26 Jan 2012)

Some great pics here, i'm still having problems uploading pictures. Can anyone help? The Irfanview link at the top is proving difficult, although me and computers don't usually work well together


----------



## Aushiker (27 Jan 2012)

Camrider said:


> And here she is the day I got her home


 
Very nice indeed.

Andrew


----------



## dubman (27 Jan 2012)

A few of Liz.

In my back Garden.










Cromford woods





Stanton moor





whatstandwell


----------



## elduderino (27 Jan 2012)

Nice bike dubman


----------



## Pottsy (27 Jan 2012)

Good to see the Surly LHTs out in force


----------



## Amanda P (27 Jan 2012)

Thought I'd vary the diet and show you some photos from our less conventional tours:





We rented Altena Bike's Janus back-to-back tandem for a long weekend tour in the Netherlands.





We cycled from York to Lingdal, Norway a couple of years ago. I'd hurt my shoulder, which was a good excuse to use recumbents.





I had a trip through the Western Isles a year or so back. My Moulton's a lovely bike for touring; very light for a tourer and incredibly comfy.





In January 2011, we took our Moultons for a tour in the Western Cape, South Africa. 









Just to show we ride 'normal' bikes too, these last two are a couple of my favourite shots from a tour of Cyprus a couple of years ago.

(all these and many more here)


----------



## doog (27 Jan 2012)

A beautiful June day






Pyrenees








Brittany, South of St Malo


----------



## dragon72 (27 Jan 2012)

Good grief! dubman's handlebars look like the space shuttle cockpit!


----------



## Aushiker (28 Jan 2012)

doog said:


> Pyrenees


 
Really like this photo. Thanks for sharing.

Andrew


----------



## Muddyfox (28 Jan 2012)

doog said:


> A beautiful June day


 
Nice photo Doog .. is that a Tricross ?


----------



## irw (28 Jan 2012)

On our way back to the ferry terminal at Douglas on the Isle of Man, after a long weekend at Laxey camp site:


----------



## Bodhbh (29 Jan 2012)

My Rockhopper in Croatia crossing the Velebit Mountains that run along the coast.







Me and a mate arsing around on Anglesey. His is the Thorn on the right. He carrys the charcol, I do the BBQ.


----------



## P.H (29 Jan 2012)

My two pannier set up, enough kit for me on a few nights away in reasonable weather, a couple of changes of clothes, no spare shoes, enough kit to boil water but not to cook a proper meal. Photo somewhere in Northamptonshire last April.






A couple of moths later, four panniers on a longer tour, added an extra set of clothes, sandals, cooking kit and some food.
Photo in Lairg on the way back from the Orkney Islands.






I'm leaning towards a preference towards the two pannier touring for anything up to a fortnight in clement weather unless I intend to go somewhere remote. I need to swap some kit in order to get a bit more into two. I ended up not getting enough use from some of the extras to make it worth carrying. It's taken me eight years to refine my preferences, I'm not suggesting they'll be the same as anyone else would choose


----------



## Redmountduo (29 Jan 2012)

Are trikes allowed?


----------



## Falwheeler (29 Jan 2012)

Nantes Brest Canal June 2011


----------



## betty swollocks (30 Jan 2012)

Pause for pic during a descent of the Cormet de Roselend last June:-





Here's the view:-


----------



## jags (30 Jan 2012)

Camrider said:


> My recently acquired Thorn Raven Sports Tour, in a Cambridgeshire green lane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow beautiful bike i have the sherpa .what wheels have you .


----------



## Camrider (30 Jan 2012)

jags said:


> wow beautiful bike i have the sherpa .what wheels have you .


 
I wanted sprightly rather than bullet proof so went with DT Swiss XR 425 and Pasela Tourguard tyres. I have to say it is the most comfortable bike I've ever ridden and its fun to ride, although I wonder if I will be still saying that once I've ridden a 400km audax ride on it


----------



## jags (31 Jan 2012)

Camrider thanks for that i'm after a really good set of wheels,yeah have to say thorn sure know how to build bikes 400 km will be a breeze on that machine.


----------



## bigjim (31 Jan 2012)

Setting off on the CTC




Lunch stop in Lintz Austria. B&B tour.




Somewhere in France on loaded tour.


----------



## ComedyPilot (31 Jan 2012)

2009 - 1st solo tour, short ride in North Yorks - as hilly as it looks - Bike is a cheap Raleigh Firefly MTB. Did the job for me.





2010, Same bike, about to board ferry to do Ronde van Nederlands. Cheap rear panniers, nice Altura fronts.





Pic at a sign post






Favourute shot of the old bike





2011 - 3rd tour, this time en-route to Germany - recognise the sign post? New bike - Dawes Karakum





Lovely bike path on the Ruhr - do it, you'll be glad you did





Somewhere in Germany, on the Fulda I think?





Somewhere in Austria, between Oberstdorf and Bregrenz - I like this pic.





Back at the same sign post again - noticeably thinner after 2 1/2 weeks riding.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (31 Jan 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ComedyPilot (31 Jan 2012)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Loving this pic BOAB.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (31 Jan 2012)




----------



## BigonaBianchi (31 Jan 2012)




----------



## psmiffy (31 Jan 2012)




----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2012)

psmiffy said:


> View attachment 6715


 
Bit too much baggage there smiffster


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2012)

ComedyPilot said:


> View attachment 6707
> 
> 2009 - 1st solo tour, short ride in North Yorks - as hilly as it looks - Bike is a cheap Raleigh Firefly MTB. Did the job for me.
> 
> ...


 

You must have got fit just using the 10 second self-timer CP


----------



## BigonaBianchi (31 Jan 2012)




----------



## Camrider (1 Feb 2012)

How many bottles of wine did you manage to squeeze into your panniers ?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (1 Feb 2012)

Camrider said:


> How many bottles of wine did you manage to squeeze into your panniers ?


 
strangely enough I am tea total...it wasnt actually on my itinery I just kind of stumbled through it lol!


----------



## Pottsy (1 Feb 2012)

BigonaBianchi said:


>


 
I've been near there...

Edit: Except my uploading of a similar picture just didn't work??


----------



## bigjim (1 Feb 2012)

Me n my mate overlooking the Danube.





Resting in the Czech Republic




Pinching a lift.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (1 Feb 2012)




----------



## BigonaBianchi (1 Feb 2012)




----------



## BigonaBianchi (1 Feb 2012)




----------



## Dora (1 Feb 2012)

I'll take an excuse to post a pic of my bike!




Not very exciting compared with some, but I really do like this picture!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (1 Feb 2012)




----------



## BigonaBianchi (1 Feb 2012)

where was that taken Dora?


----------



## Dora (1 Feb 2012)

It was on an epic day and a half tour across wildest, sheep infested north wales!
Naid Y March, near Calcoed

BOAB, your pics look pretty awasome, did you blog about your tour?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (1 Feb 2012)

Dora said:


> It was on an epic day and a half tour across wildest, sheep infested north wales!
> Naid Y March, near Calcoed
> 
> BOAB, your pics look pretty awasome, did you blog about your tour?


 
I've never ridden in wales...looks good though..think i was to worried about the mountains lol!

I did do a kind of write up...I forget exactly where I uploaded it to though...but it was a site called cycle social I think? The tour went from Bremen>lake constance>Basel> Montpellier etc


----------



## vernon (1 Feb 2012)

jags said:


> Camrider thanks for that i'm after a really good set of wheels,yeah have to say thorn sure know how to build bikes 400 km will be a breeze on that machine.


 
Thorn no longer build bikes. They assemble them from imported frames. Their in house frame builder, Kevin Sayles has returned to Leeds and I'm looking forward to getting my Woodrup Chimera with a Sayles built frame sometime in the next month or so. The prototype looks like this:


----------



## westcoaster (2 Feb 2012)

P.H said:


> My two pannier set up, enough kit for me on a few nights away in reasonable weather, a couple of changes of clothes, no spare shoes, enough kit to boil water but not to cook a proper meal. Photo somewhere in Northamptonshire last April.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Can you tell me what make the handlebars are. They look good.
Brgds.
Bob


----------



## psmiffy (2 Feb 2012)

rich p said:


> Bit too much baggage there smiffster


 
No room for a credit card


----------



## doog (2 Feb 2012)

Muddyfox said:


> Nice photo Doog .. is that a Tricross ?


 
yes it is / was...not much of the original bike left!


----------



## doog (2 Feb 2012)

Drying out..somewhere in France. Not the usual scenic photo but my carnage before hitting the shower and making a brew


----------



## P.H (2 Feb 2012)

westcoaster said:


> Can you tell me what make the handlebars are. They look good.
> Brgds.
> Bob


 
The bars are Ergon GC3 bar ends on an M-Part straight bar.
http://www.ergon-bike.com/gb/en/product/gc3

I love em, not only do you get great positions, the composite (Plastic!) bar ends dampen the road vibrations better than anything else I've tried.


----------



## vernon (2 Feb 2012)

The descent towards Boscastle. Two days before it was flooded.






Wild camping near Shrewsbury






Somewhere on the C2C ride


----------



## Ajay (2 Feb 2012)

Over the Cevennes watershed on my french "end 2 end" ride in june






I'd given it a slightly different name by the time I got to the top.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (3 Feb 2012)

really like that leather looking bar tape...matches the saddle...i'd like that on my galaxy instead of the black...to go with my brooks...and the racing green


----------



## rich p (3 Feb 2012)

BigonaBianchi said:


> really like that leather looking bar tape...matches the saddle...i'd like that on my galaxy instead of the black...to go with my brooks...and the racing green


 The Brooks leather is nice but £35-ish. The Charge brown faux-leather is available for a tenner if you look around. That's the one I went for as a cheapskate.


----------



## Dora (3 Feb 2012)

vernon said:


> Wild camping near Shrewsbury


Brilliant picture!!


----------



## Camrider (3 Feb 2012)

Trying to keep some decent mileage up during the winter so I can cope with the 3 audax rides I've go coming up and the end of this and the beginning of next month, have to really cocoon yourself up in plenty of layers but I quite like this cold sunny weather. This was me on a morning ride earlier today.


----------



## elduderino (4 Feb 2012)

The old touring bike now relegated to the winter commuter. Taken in Croatia


----------



## BigonaBianchi (4 Feb 2012)




----------



## mcshroom (4 Feb 2012)

This was at the Bruce monument in Glentrool


----------



## pkeenan (7 Feb 2012)

My trusty and loyal Thorn Nomad. This is somewhere near Shap, in the Lakes. Day 2 of my tour of Britain.






No need to say where this one was!! Day 19 (final day) of my tour of Britain.


----------



## dragon72 (8 Feb 2012)

pkeenan, I'd be scared of impaling myself on your erect stem!! (said the actress to the bishop)
What's that all about?!?!


----------



## G-Zero (8 Feb 2012)

toomanybikes said:


> Some great pics here, i'm still having problems uploading pictures. Can anyone help? The Irfanview link at the top is proving difficult, although me and computers don't usually work well together


 
TMB,

You may already be sorted, but if not this is the online facility that I use http://www.shrinkpictures.com/

The system is free and fairly simple to use and has 5 steps to follow :-

1) Browse your computer and select the image you need to resize
2) Select an image size that you want to go to (I use 'Custom 1000px' for this forum)
3) SFX only if req'd
4) End pic quality (I normally choose 'best') 
5) Click 'Resize'....

....and be patient if your image size is on the large size. 

Once the image has downloaded, just save in to a folder on your computer, until you're ready to attach it to a message on CC, by clicking 'Upload a file'.

HTH.


----------



## pkeenan (8 Feb 2012)

dragon72 - LOL! Yes - it is quite annoying (to look at - causes no problems on the bike at all). I'm getting it chopped next week!


----------



## Russell Allen (8 Feb 2012)

Looking down towards Tavistock from the top of Dartmoor







Quite a tiring little hill







Both from an Essex to Lands End

Russell


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Feb 2012)

Sunday 12th February, Turkey and the view from our lunch stop.
Why winter is a great time to tour if you have the right kit.






EDIT
susses it


----------



## stumpy66 (4 Mar 2012)




----------



## stumpy66 (4 Mar 2012)

Barra on last year tourdeislands


----------



## stumpy66 (4 Mar 2012)

Eilean Donan Castle - Great campsite 2 mins down the road from there


----------



## vernon (4 Mar 2012)

My newly acquired Woodrup Chimera.


----------



## Domestique (4 Mar 2012)

Somewhere near the Hoek v Holland last year.


----------



## Gretah65 (4 Mar 2012)

On my way to France- Summer 2011.


----------



## hubbike (5 Mar 2012)

See here for a variety of shots in South America


----------



## headcoat (5 Mar 2012)

Here's mine in the Isle of Man from last year. Not really a touring bike but a general all round bike, it'll do what ever I throw at it i.e. commute, MTB



, touring


----------



## middleagecyclist (5 Mar 2012)

Here's my video of my mini cycle tour along the Coast and Castles route on my Santos Travelmaster last year.


----------



## jags (5 Mar 2012)

great vimeo seen it before but worth seening again.
but the one thing i would like to see with you budding movie makers is
when you get to your campsite lets have a better look at tent setup and gear. not meant to have a moan


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Mar 2012)

nice video MAC... was that a bit of Andy McKee on day 3?


----------



## Muddyfox (5 Mar 2012)

MAC .. nice video and even nicer bike 

The Santos Travelmaster is my dream bike (maybe one day)


----------



## chrtho (6 Mar 2012)

yes, I did


----------



## middleagecyclist (6 Mar 2012)

MontyVeda said:


> nice video MAC... was that a bit of Andy McKee on day 3?


Thanks.

'Twas Andrew White - Lindisfarne Lullaby


----------



## middleagecyclist (6 Mar 2012)

jags said:


> ...the one thing i would like to see with you budding movie makers is
> when you get to your campsite lets have a better look at tent setup and gear...


 
I'll remember that on this years tour!


----------



## Sara_H (6 Mar 2012)

I'd like to see the camp set ups too.

Me and OH are planning our first camping tour this year and are researching tents at the moment - would love to see what others have and how it looks set up!


----------



## jags (6 Mar 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> I'll remember that on this years tour!


 i'm serious MAC your pretty good with the camera but i think its a mistake not to include the camping end of things.. hope you didn't think i was been a smart ass i wasen't.


----------



## chrtho (6 Mar 2012)

theloafer said:


> its a great little climb


 
and a complete contrast to the endless lumpiness of the northern route off Applecross


----------



## middleagecyclist (6 Mar 2012)

jags said:


> i'm serious MAC your pretty good with the camera but i think its a mistake not to include the camping end of things.. hope you didn't think i was been a smart ass i wasen't.


Not at all. The vids are done for me and I already see a lot of my tent. If others have an interest in my camping kit I will be more than happy to oblige. Look out for the Summer tour!


----------



## jags (6 Mar 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Not at all. The vids are done for me and I already see a lot of my tent. If others have an interest in my camping kit I will be more than happy to oblige. Look out for the Summer tour!


thanks i sure will, can i just ask what sleeping bag did you use on that tour.
just that i camped in the mourn mountains last december using my alpkit pipedream 400 down bag and man i nearly died with the coldso always interested in other peoples gear what works and what's rubbish.


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Mar 2012)

jags said:


> thanks i sure will, can i just ask what sleeping bag did you use on that tour.
> just that i camped in the mourn mountains last december using my alpkit pipedream 400 down bag and man i nearly died with the coldso always interested in other peoples gear what works and what's rubbish.


 
I pack a pair of fleecy leggings and close fitting fleece top in the event my bag/liner combination isn't keeping out the cold... packing layers more versatile than just buying a thicker bag.


----------



## jags (7 Mar 2012)

cheers montyveda but i did have evert bit of clothing on me that night still bloody freezing


----------



## middleagecyclist (7 Mar 2012)

jags said:


> ...what sleeping bag did you use on that tour...always interested in other peoples gear what works and what's rubbish.


 
No problem.

I've got a Mountain Hardwear Lamina 35. Good pack size, weight and warmth for UK three season cycle camping IMO. I would also second MVs suggestion about layering as well. I have some thermals I wear if it is cold and am considering getting a silk liner for 2012. Ground insulation is important too. I like self inflating mattresses. Just make sure to take a repair kit if you use one. Not had a leak yet but they are next to useless if flat!


----------



## jags (7 Mar 2012)

cheers i was looking at buying the snugpac bivy bag only cost £40 and putting my pipedream into it if things get that cold again. as long as it wouldn't cause condensation inside the bag i think it would save me the cost of a new bag.i have the exped 7 down mat


----------



## middleagecyclist (7 Mar 2012)

Here's my bike all packed up after a night of wild camping at Wuthering Heights on my 100+ Miles Mini Cycle Tour last year.


----------



## betty swollocks (7 Mar 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Here's my video of my mini cycle tour along the Coast and Castles route on my Santos Travelmaster last year.


I enjoyed watching that and recognised many of the places. Thanks for sharing


----------



## middleagecyclist (8 Mar 2012)

betty swollocks said:


> I enjoyed watching that and recognised many of the places. Thanks for sharing


Glad you like it.


----------



## middleagecyclist (11 Sep 2019)

Muddyfox said:


> MAC .. nice video and even nicer bike
> 
> The Santos Travelmaster is my dream bike (maybe one day)


Still want a Travelmaster? I'm selling mine...


----------



## IaninSheffield (12 Sep 2019)

Sara_H said:


> I'd like to see the camp set ups too.
> 
> Me and OH are planning our first camping tour this year and are researching tents at the moment - would love to see what others have and how it looks set up!


If it's not breaching forum etiquette, there's a long running and extensive thread over here which might help.


----------



## Baldy (12 Sep 2019)




----------



## Vantage (13 Sep 2019)

Only going for one night and it's less than 10 miles away. 
How the hell do I amass so much crap that I need all this and I've not even fitted the barbag with its snacks yet!


----------



## mistyoptic (21 Sep 2019)

Seems to me most of you have too few saddles

This is our ride just south of La Rochelle while on the Velodysee last week


----------



## andrew_s (23 Sep 2019)

At the start of a 4 day, 60% off-road camping trip





Campsite at Rannoch

Bike: Surly Disc Trucker, Tubus Cargo rack, Vittoria Revolution 700x38 tyres.
Front: stuff sack containing a Cumulus L430 Comforter (quilt), silk liner, inflatable pillow (S2S Aeros)
Rear: Camper Longflap containing, in the main compartment...
Thermarest Xtherm mat
Alite Mayfly chair
a pair of longs, a Rohan Spark top, spare undies
MSR Windpro II stove, 230g gas canister, concertina wind shield, Optimus Terra Solo cookset, Orikaso folding mug & bowl, 4 days worth of main meals and breakfast, a 350 ml hip flask (milk), cutlery, temporary extra nosh (fruit cake or whatever was available)
washkit, Smidge
Side pockets: spare tubes, toolkit, waterproofs, midge net
Tent: Hilleberg Akto, under the flap.

Plus kindle, small binoculars, camera, powerbank, and assorted other oddments.


----------



## Vantage (24 Sep 2019)

That's impressive.


----------



## freiston (27 Sep 2019)

I went to Rutland Water a bit more than a week ago.


----------



## Zimbob (17 Oct 2019)

My Trek Crossrip commuter/tourer in Normandy this summer :




And with the tent set up :


----------



## dan_bo (17 Oct 2019)

Today


----------



## uphillstruggler (17 Oct 2019)

Zimbob said:


> My Trek Crossrip commuter/tourer in Normandy this summer :
> View attachment 489427
> 
> And with the tent set up :
> View attachment 489428


You’ve got to admire the French campsites, I have never been to a bad one, including the municipal ones


----------



## Zimbob (17 Oct 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> You’ve got to admire the French campsites, I have never been to a bad one, including the municipal ones



Aye, likewise. I usually use the municipal ones, although the one in the pic was privately owned, by a couple who were both called Dominic, which confused me initially.. If anyone's ever looking for a campsite near Utah Beach/Carentan I can thoroughly recommend this one, 'Camping les Baies Vert'


----------



## mudsticks (21 Oct 2019)

On the tiny island of Ulva - just off Mull, you have to catch a little ferry across .

Camped near (but not in - too spooky) a ruined village.. Breezy enough for kite flying :-)


----------



## uphillstruggler (21 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 489938
> 
> 
> On the tiny island of Ulva - just off Mull, you have to catch a little ferry across .
> ...



I totally understand the spooky bit - completely unfounded but I would have done the same I think.

did you get any images of the village?


----------



## mudsticks (21 Oct 2019)

Yes.. Rational me that doesn't have any truck with such supernatural nonsense at 4pm, knew that primeval me can get the jitters at 4am.

The stags were particularly noisy that night, so I was glad of my decision.. Even though there were flatter bits in the village. 

The tragedy being that the village was depopulated mostly by the war.. So if you believed in ghosts you could easily imagine some lost souls, wandering about, looking for home. 

I've got pics of the village on computer at home.. Will dig them out. 







This was the view out towards Iona from that night's pitch tho..


----------



## uphillstruggler (21 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Yes.. Rational me that doesn't have any truck with such supernatural nonsense at 4pm, knew that primeval me can get the jitters at 4am.
> 
> The stags were particularly noisy that night, so I was glad of my decision.. Even though there were flatter bits in the village.
> 
> ...



Stunning image


----------



## mudsticks (21 Oct 2019)

And snapped by the ferry man, on the way there...


----------



## AndyRM (21 Oct 2019)

Ulva is lovely, I'm very jealous! Looks like you were lucky with the weather too.


----------



## mudsticks (21 Oct 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Ulva is lovely, I'm very jealous! Looks like you were lucky with the weather too.



I was ridiculously lucky.. Two weeks across to Oban round Mull, up the coast over to Skye, and Harris and back to the mainland.. 

In October.. 

Not. one. drop. of. rain... 

It's the virtue wot does it see


----------



## uphillstruggler (21 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> It's the virtue wot does it see



that must be why every time I think about getting the bike out at the moment, I get stair rods


----------



## Ice2911 (21 Oct 2019)

Here’s my steed and set up, from my four cardinal points ride this year. Not much virtue for me 15/21 wet days I think.


----------



## mudsticks (21 Oct 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> that must be why every time I think about getting the bike out at the moment, I get stair rods





Ice2911 said:


> Here’s my steed and set up, from my four cardinal points ride this year. Not much virtue for me 15/21 wet days I think.
> View attachment 489998
> 
> 
> ...



Gosh, it would appear I'm associating with a proper bunch of ner'do-wells 

I can't pretend I haven't been a bit rained on this trip though. 






I caused great amusement to this diminutive Galician lady, as I attempted to put my legwarmers on _over _my shoes  whilst we both sheltered from a downpour under this canopy. 

We had a proper good old chat, and giggle together.. 
Neither of us knew what about really, not being in the least fluent in each others languages.. .. But somehow that didn't seem to matter..


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Oct 2019)

Great to see all these pics and reminds me of happy cycle camping days in the south west 
Not like the featherweight kit i ride these days...Prog Rock vs Tech Pop!


----------



## chriswoody (21 Oct 2019)

I have not got a digital pic of my Dawes Galaxy in it's original touring guise, with front and rear panniers. However, here's a pick of it on a mountain, in bike-packing/gravel bike guise, earlier this year.


----------



## mudsticks (21 Oct 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Great to see all these pics and reminds me of happy cycle camping days in the south west
> Not like the featherweight kit i ride these days...Prog Rock vs Tech Pop!



I'll have you know my tent is only 1.4 kg !! 

My food might weigh a bit, but everything else is pared down to the minimum necessary..


----------



## Ice2911 (21 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> I'll have you know my tent is only 1.4 kg !!
> 
> My food might weigh a bit, but everything else is pared down to the minimum necessary..


My food too, note the essential beer in the tent picture 😂


----------



## andrew_s (21 Oct 2019)

chriswoody said:


> I have not got a digital pic of my Dawes Galaxy in it's original touring guise, with front and rear panniers. However, here's a pick of it on a mountain, in bike-packing/gravel bike guise, earlier this year.
> 
> View attachment 490004


Did you see the famous Spectre?


----------



## chriswoody (22 Oct 2019)

Not on this trip no, the conditions were not right for it. However I did see one on it's holidays in Wales a couple of years ago:






Taken on the top of Crib goch.


----------



## albal (23 Oct 2019)

Just a few weeks ago near Evreux, on way back from Munich, it was cold and wet that morning.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Oct 2019)

Fitting up some new panniers on my Schwinn Passage. I bought this as a frame and built it up. Columbus Tenax steel. Anything is possible on this bike.


----------



## Surlyman (24 Oct 2019)

toomanybikes said:


> Ok i want pictures of your touring bikes, the warmer weather seems like a lifetime away and i really want to get gone somewhere with my tent. A small desciption of where the pic was taken would also be nice. I'm struggling to upload any pictures, they all seem to big for the server. I'll keep mtrying though.


I'm not a international bike tourist. I tour weekend with the mrs. On Rails to Trails (Greenway) We usually ride the long trails 30, 50, 75 miles one way. 

The pic is at the beginning of the erie canal in NY this past Labor day weekend. It's the Mohawk river trail that turns into the Erie Canal trail, Which takes you all the way to Niagara falls.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Oct 2019)

Surlyman said:


> I'm not a international bike tourist. I tour weekend with the mrs. On Rails to Trails (Greenway) We usually ride the long trails 30, 50, 75 miles one way.
> 
> The pic is at the beginning of the erie canal in NY this past Labor day weekend. It's the Mohawk river trail that turns into the Erie Canal trail, Which takes you all the way to Niagara falls.
> View attachment 490401


Picture's flipped. Sounds like a nice ride, though.


----------



## mudsticks (26 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Picture's flipped. Sounds like a nice ride, though.



Well spotted.. 
I thought that cloud didn't look quite right


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Oct 2019)

ymrA. S.U.


----------



## citybabe (9 Nov 2019)

Only now starting out with a touring bike. 
Just bought a Genesis Tour de
Fer.


----------



## andrew_s (13 Nov 2019)

citybabe said:


> Only now starting out with a touring bike.
> Just bought a Genesis Tour de
> Fer.
> 
> View attachment 492341


The front rack's on the wrong way round.

Swap left and right so the prongs at the end that are pointing up at the rear should be pointing forward at the bottom, and the horizontal arms need swiveling round so the bolt holes are underneath.

The way it is, there's nothing for the lower anti-sway hook on a front pannier to go behind.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Nov 2019)

My Canyon Inflite8, aiming towards the Severn Bridge, last summer.


----------



## citybabe (14 Nov 2019)

andrew_s said:


> The front rack's on the wrong way round.
> 
> Swap left and right so the prongs at the end that are pointing up at the rear should be pointing forward at the bottom, and the horizontal arms need swiveling round so the bolt holes are underneath.
> 
> The way it is, there's nothing for the lower anti-sway hook on a front pannier to go behind.



looks like you’re right!
I’ll sort that out - thank you


----------



## andrew_s (15 Nov 2019)

Here's what it should look like
https://www.cyclingabout.com/review-tubus-tara-front-rack/


----------



## Ice2911 (16 Nov 2019)

citybabe said:


> Only now starting out with a touring bike.
> Just bought a Genesis Tour de
> Fer.
> 
> View attachment 492341


I’ve had mine since 2016 and love her (Genevieve). Already many happy miles and adventures.


----------



## citybabe (19 Nov 2019)

Ice2911 said:


> I’ve had mine since 2016 and love her (Genevieve). Already many happy miles and adventures.
> View attachment 493161


What bar bag do you have on the front of you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## Ice2911 (20 Nov 2019)

citybabe said:


> What bar bag do you have on the front of you don’t mind me asking?


Carradice Super C, same make as the panniers. A bit of a traditionalist I suppose. Does the job for me.


----------



## mistyoptic (18 Dec 2019)

By the river at Josselin on our Vélodysée trip in September


----------



## Vantage (18 Jan 2020)

Belmont Hall campsite. £16 per night! 
















T'was bloody cold.


----------



## SafetyThird (3 Jun 2020)

Haven't done much touring but have some plans. Currently using the old mtb as shopping/local tourer. It's 22 years old and the wrong size for this sort of thing really, I'm thinking of looking for a late 80's stump jumper, or similar, frame that would be steel and have all the necessary rack/mudguard mounts and moving all the components over. Just ordered a cheap Dynohub wheel to experiment with phone charging on longer rides and reading Velo en France while dreaming of next summer possibilities.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Jun 2020)

SafetyThird said:


> Haven't done much touring but have some plans. Currently using the old mtb as shopping/local tourer. It's 22 years old and the wrong size for this sort of thing really, I'm thinking of looking for a late 80's stump jumper, or similar, frame that would be steel and have all the necessary rack/mudguard mounts and moving all the components over. Just ordered a cheap Dynohub wheel to experiment with phone charging on longer rides and reading Velo en France while dreaming of next summer possibilities.
> 
> View attachment 527254



I thought "that's a bloody long bike lock, and it doesn't look chained to anything" for some time.

Before realising it was a hose...

Nice bike, had one myself for a while and did a couple of tours around Scotland on it.


----------



## citybabe (2 Aug 2020)

Ready for a little mini tour


----------



## RoMeR (3 Aug 2020)

citybabe said:


> Ready for a little mini tour
> View attachment 539453


Where are you headed ?


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Aug 2020)

Rmr25 said:


> Where are you headed ?


Yep I'd be interested - Lowestoft of course a great place to live for bimbling around Suffolk and Norfolk.
Gotta get back.


----------



## citybabe (3 Aug 2020)

Rmr25 said:


> Where are you headed ?



Just going to head down the coast through Southwold and on to Dunwich


----------



## citybabe (3 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Yep I'd be interested - Lowestoft of course a great place to live for bimbling around Suffolk and Norfolk.
> Gotta get back.



I live just 5 miles south of Lowestoft. Had a little cycle along the seafront with my little niece yesterday


----------



## dnrc (3 Aug 2020)

from the week before last - that's the moselle


----------



## RoMeR (4 Aug 2020)

citybabe said:


> I live just 5 miles south of Lowestoft. Had a little cycle along the seafront with my little niece yesterday


Spent a lot of time in that area in the past both cycling & walking, always enjoyed it. Shame about the Wetherspoons in Lowestoft, the worst I've been in.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Aug 2020)

Rmr25 said:


> Spent a lot of time in that area in the past both cycling & walking, always enjoyed it. Shame about the Wetherspoons in Lowestoft, the worst I've been in.


Intriguing. Dread to think what may have awaited me inside if i'd have lingered.
I sat outside once on a nonstop ride london to caister via dunwich. Handy public bike parking.


----------



## citybabe (5 Aug 2020)

Rmr25 said:


> Spent a lot of time in that area in the past both cycling & walking, always enjoyed it. Shame about the Wetherspoons in Lowestoft, the worst I've been in.



Not being one for visiting Witherspoon’s myself as it gets too busy for my enjoyment. Although the couple of times I’ve had a breakfast there it has been reasonably ok


----------

